# A few thoughts from a guy in this mess



## Striperman91 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey All,

I have a few quick things to share from one hell of a learning experience.

I am the Husband......married 15 years, 4 kids, filed for divorce in April of 2011. We have been living together since, no infidelity, no abuse or major drug/alcoholism issues. We just grew apart and fell out of love, that simple.

What I have learned:

1. Put yourself in your kids shoes and once you do, act accordingly.

2. Find great counseling, not good....great. It may be able to save the marriage, for me it was too late....we grew too far apart in my mind. However, I learned allot about myself and although I fight depression and anxiety, I am growing from this.

3. Know what is reasonable. I am reading some crazy messages on this board, stories of some bad behavior.... that's a different story....infidelity, drugs, abuse.......I just hope there are no kids involved.

4. Stay calm....try not to react, always keep your cool. 

Sounds easy....right? Yea, I know.....thanks to all.

Matt in PA (Montgomery Co.)


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't understand putting yourself in your kids shoes and then leaving. Sadly they are the victims in all this.


----------

